# fire safety and latex



## vista (Sep 7, 2008)

We operate a haunt in Salem and we have a new location for kids and we now have the fire marshal coming through... We're used to this but now he wants to know about the chemical by-products of buring latex. He won't let us open until we can tell him about chemical byproducts of latex.

I checked with OSHA and they don't have any tests on this aspect of latex.. allergies, yes.. is arsnic produced? don't know.

I was wondering anyone on the forum has heard of this aspect of fire safety?

Vista


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

You should be able to get an MSDS (material safety data sheet) for the paint. The MSDS will list what chemicals are released when burned. Try searching online for the MSDS. The company who makes it should also have MSDSs listed on their website for their products.

Personally, I find it kind of disturbing that the Fire Marshall doesn't already know, or have access to, what kind of hazards are present in the presence of burning latex. I mean, they do fight house fires, yes?

Edit: Lowe's has a webpage for finding the MSDS for products they sell. http://secureweb.infotrac.net/msds/lowesforpros.aspx

You can use the Lowe's product code (available on their website), the manufacturer's product code, or the UPC code.

I did quick search for the first latex paint I came across...Valspar white interior semi-gloss latex...and according to the MSDS it releases carbon monoxide, carbon dioxide, and metal oxide fumes.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^what ouizel said about the MSDS.

What form of latex is the issue - paint, corpsing materials, masks, cellular foam?


----------

